# DRAM Ratio



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

How do i change my FSB DRAM Ratio, since the one the board is setting is absurd? I want to change it to like 1:2 for my RAM to set at 1866mhz.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

youd need to go into your bios, into Ram, or OC settings, etc. It would rest heavily on your MoBo type. vor you could just change your FSB. but the ram wouldnt be the only thing affected


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

Yea, i did that, and i found every setting needed for OC, but for the Love of God, i can not find how to change DRAM Ratio, that is why i asked.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

can you undo your RAM OC, or XMP? it should change with differing OC afaik. its just a ratio, its not a big issue, i understand your annoyed, but changing it will only change the number.try unlinking the Dram from FSB like in the Pic i posted


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

No, already tried that, doesn't move from 2:10


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

Filip Georgievski said:


> No, already tried that, doesn't move from 2:10


you unlinked the ram from FSB?


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

Cant find that as well, but i run them linked even when i OC the RAM.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

i can only think of changing FSB to change the ratio, but id not recommend screwing with them.

*you keep double posting btw*.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

Ill take a pic in a minute from my BIOS Settings


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

1:5 is fine imo. Im not sure why its reading 2:10, but i wouldnt sweat it. I need coffee, before anything happens

 Also check to make sure your bios shows the same reading as Cpuz, the latter could be reading wrong


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok, now these are my BIOS Settings with OC on CPU and RAM:





And this is what i got after changing the settings to 1866mhz at DOCP, but letting the BIOS decide the BCLK:






 (RAM timing are manualy set on both situations by JEDEC profile)


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2018)

FSB to DRAM ratio is *calculated*.
If you change DRAM Frequency, DRAM ratio will be different.

You own an LGA 1156 CPU/MB combo, so DRAM ratios are 100% irrelevant in your case.
DRAM Frequency = DRAM Multiplier x BCLK.
BCLK/DRAM Multiplier = FSB / DRAM Ratio.

So, based on the above, for 1:2 ratio on your 156MHz BCLK clock, you would need to lower your *DRAM Frequency* to 312MHz (that's real BTW [624MHz effective]).
It's simply NOT POSSIBLE on this platform.

Use higher BCLK and lower DRAM mulitplier if you want to go somewhere.
Set everything manually, and not through XMP (DRAM Frequncy, DRAM Voltage and Timings).

PS. Don't try to use LGA 775 tips on LGA 1156/1366 platform - it's a bad idea.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

So to have 1:5 ratio on 1866 MHz Ram, i would need 373mhz BCLK?
I would assume this is how it is calculated: Ram Freq / 5 (In this case, since it is 1:5 Ratio) = BCLK?

Since whenever i apply my own setting so i can OC the Xeon, i do 186 BCLK for 1866 MHZ Ram Freq, then Task Manager in Windows freaks out and sets Ram to 1333mhz or 1066mhz.
Now when i do auto DOCP settings, without changing BCLK to OC my Xeon, Task Manager doesn't show RAM Freq, meaning it accepts 1866 MHz now.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2018)

Filip Georgievski said:


> So to have 1:5 ratio on 1866 MHz Ram, i would need 373mhz BCLK?
> I would assume this is how it is calculated: Ram Freq / 5 (In this case, since it is 1:5 Ratio) = BCLK?
> 
> Since whenever i apply my own setting so i can OC the Xeon, i do 186 BCLK for 1866 MHZ Ram Freq, then Task Manager in Windows freaks out and sets Ram to 1333mhz or 1066mhz.
> Now when i do auto DOCP settings, without changing BCLK to OC my Xeon, Task Manager doesn't show RAM Freq, meaning it accepts 1866 MHz now.


1) Forget about ratios, and simply set 186MHz BCLK and DRAM Frequency of 1866MHz (it should be available after BLCK change, simply click "Enter" on "DRAM Frequency" option, after you set "Manual" in AI Overclock).

2) You value Task Manager's opinion over CPU-z indication ?
You know Windows Task Manager can't change BIOS settings, right ?
Just because it says it's 1066MHz or 1333MHz - it doesn't mean anything.
Check AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark for both settings if you don't belive me.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Jan 26, 2018)

Yea i know that, i use CPUZ for that, but i came across a weird thing.
Now Task Manager looks like this with auto DOCP settings:





(Note: It doesn't show DDR3 or Memory Frequency)


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2018)

OK, but so what ?
Why is it important ?

I would check system stability, instead of thinking about what is and isn't shown in Task Manager.

PS. *Forget about D.C.O.P.* BS, and simply use Manual.


----------

